# My 96 maxima is pulling codes p-0180



## btdls1 (Jan 7, 2012)

I can not pass emmisions because my maxima is pulling code p-0180 fuel tempature sensor Acircuit malfunction. 

So far I re-set comp and tried to clear the code and it came right back

Then I replaced the fuel level sensor and went and cleared the codes again and it came right back

I dont know now it is alot pulling the knock sensor code too. Do these have anything to do with one another? 

If not how do I fix this problem?


----------

